# Dust Deputy Delux Kit



## little_cabin (Oct 6, 2011)

I have this system and like it. I have a Ridged vac hooked to it and does a good job…


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

I have to get one of them and put it on a big barrel so I don't have to empty it so often. I think this is one of the greatest improvements to our small shop vac systems a lot of us use!!


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

I have one also - love it !


----------



## bkm4837 (Jul 6, 2009)

I have one for about two weeks works great. Plansnow.com has nice plans for a caddy for the vac and bucket. This will be my next project


----------

